# Sharing an order from Small Batch Roasting



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

any roasters in the Wilts/Somerset area fancy going halves or other on some greens from Small Batch Roasting?

Thanks Philip


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd be interested in splitting an order for Monsoon Malabar and Papua New Guinea and possibly smaller amounts of others.

I'm based in North Wales though.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Norvin

that might be a bit far for me to deliver


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

They now offer 5kg bags.


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi I would be interested, I like the Goldstone Espresso they sell.

I live in Iron Acton just had a hip op so cant drive for 6 weeks though


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Small batch coffee are not small batch roasting.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> They now offer 5kg bags.


Looks like the 5Kg bags are for their speciality coffees only.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I assumed that's all people would be interested in to be honest.


----------

